# How to insulate an uninsulated cabin (A frame)?



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm looking at buying a small A frame cabin that was clearly built for summer usage. It is on a lake but on a north facing mountainside so gets mostly shade, so zero solar gain.
To insulate, must all the drywall be ripped down or is there a more cost effective method?
It is only about 800 sq', but is a 100' hike down a fairly steep hill from the parking so unsure if that affects things such as spraying in insulation. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Blown in or foam would be your best options.
The hill will make it harder, but shouldn't make it impossible

Getting it in the walls usually requires drilling holes from the outside


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Ok thanks, coming from the outside on an A frame means drilling right through the brand new metal roof. I will look into this.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Insulating after the fact is a PITA. 

In normal insulation there is a vapor barrier on the inside of the wall, under the sheet rock. It keeps moisture from inside the house from getting into the insulation. Without the barrier, in cold weather, moisture would migrate into the wall until the temp was below freezing and then it would condense and freeze. When it thawed out the insulation would get wet. Wet insulation doesn't insulate and wet studs will rot quickly. 

The outside of the wall lets water vapor exit to the outside air so the insulation can stay dry. Roof covering does not allow water vapor to exit to the outside air so the roof on an A frame needs special treatment. This is usually soffit vents, a channel just under the roof deck for air flow and a ridge vent. The insulation and vapor barrier go under the air channel. Any moisture that gets into the insulation can migrate into the air channel and be carried out the ridge vent. https://advice.thisoldhouse.com/showthread.php?t=14460 

Unless you really love the property and are willing to do the insulation, :run:


----------



## joebill (Mar 2, 2013)

If you are willing, you can add foam insulation board on the inside, then re-drywall and trim. I also think you might be able to blow insulation from the inside, but not sure. The Aluminum faced insulation board goes up very quick and easy, cuts with a steak knife and lasts forever, pretty much. Run seams with aluminum duct tape and the place is really sealed up great!.....Joe


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Ok thanks, coming from the outside on an A frame means drilling right through the brand new* metal roof*.


In that situation, they would likely loosen and lift the metal, and then reattach it when done


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I had insulation blown into an old house once about 12 years ago They drilled holes about 1 inch in diameter in the drywall, blew in the insulation and inserted flat plugs. That house is very easy to heat and cool now. No problems with moisture or rot at all.


----------



## Hoopjohn (Mar 8, 2013)

An "A" frame, by its design, is something not especially suited for insulation after the fact. 

the big problem is venting/air flow on top of the insulation. This will be no easy task. What Nimrod pointed out is 100% correct.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Nimrod said:


> Insulating after the fact is a PITA.
> 
> In normal insulation there is a vapor barrier on the inside of the wall, under the sheet rock. It keeps moisture from inside the house from getting into the insulation. Without the barrier, in cold weather, moisture would migrate into the wall until the temp was below freezing and then it would condense and freeze. When it thawed out the insulation would get wet. Wet insulation doesn't insulate and wet studs will rot quickly.
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I will not be blowing insulation into the walls of our place.... Instead I will just be putting new drywall over the tongue and groove planks that make up the walls, and calling it good.. 

I could insulate, then put up plastic, and then drywall, but it can still cause moisture to get trapped... Old houses breathe different than new construction homes do... 

When houses were built without insulation, they didn't plan for them to ever be insulated, and by insulating them, you can cause yourself a lot more headaches and money than if you just paid for the extra heat and cooling..


----------



## Bennettilor (Apr 7, 2014)

i am not an expert on insulation however i would advice having a look at this article, soem tips might help you insulating your house


----------

